# Little red dots on my skin. Anyone get this??



## wheybolic63 (Oct 8, 2012)

[/IMG]


Has anyone ever had these? i've had these on and off for about a year  now. nothing too severe even when i'm not on cycle, but i'm on my 22nd  day of DMZ and these dots have gotten more pronounced and i have them  all over now instead of just a few places. anyone know what may cause  this or had a similar experience? thanks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 8, 2012)

may be blood pressure related, cancer, or aids


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd go get that looked at, and get labs done just to make sure things look normal.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 9, 2012)

Not to worry you but signs of liver issues can be red spots on the skin. Simple labs can rule out liver issues. If its not liver issues you might need to see a skin doctor. However starting with blood work at your family doctor is what I'd do.


----------



## independent (Oct 9, 2012)

Most likely herpes thats exasperated by steroid use.


----------



## tbird2 (Oct 9, 2012)

they look like bed bug bites. your roid blood is probably breeding a new race of super bed bug the best thing you can do now is burn down your house.


----------



## bjg (Oct 9, 2012)

or you are aging at an accelerated pace


----------



## Imosted (Oct 10, 2012)

i had similar problem, it is unrelated to steroids(at least mine) it is a bacteria that i got from the gym,(similar to athletes feet) doc told me to use selsum blue and it is all gone.
But i am no doctor and mine might be different. just go to your doc get it checked.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2012)

could be very mild psoriasis. I would see a doctor just in case.


----------

